# Windows 7 BSOD - SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2013)

i am still battling a little to not getting BSOD but i more and more think i need to reinstall my Windows 7, bcs i can run memtest, games, Intel Burn Test and more without trouble.

Windows Event Viewer said this when i got BSOD 10mins ago...


```
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x0000003b (0x00000000c000001d, 0xfffff80003cb58f0, 0xfffff8800f6e8a40, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\080813-9282-01.dmp. Report Id: 080813-9282-01.

The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
```

if anyone want the minidump check attachments...

and bluescreenview tells me this:







and with Event View it tells me this right after it crashed and landed...


```
The previous system shutdown at 16:43:24 on ‎08-‎08-‎2013 was unexpected.
```



> *This one is tagged "Kernel-Power" in source...*
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.



i hope all this info can tell someone something of what the problem might be.


----------



## m&m's (Aug 8, 2013)

This bug is caused by IEEE 1394 devices.
Download this patch: http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=980932&kbln=en
More info here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/980932

Hope it can help you!


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 8, 2013)

m&m's said:


> This bug is caused by IEEE 1394 devices.
> Download this patch: http://support.microsoft.com/hotfix/KBHotfix.aspx?kbnum=980932&kbln=en
> More info here: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/980932
> 
> Hope it can help you!



i can't install it, i just get this message :/


----------



## m&m's (Aug 12, 2013)

Sorry for late reply, but if you're still having this issue, grab a Windows 7 DVD and do an upgrade install while you're in windows. If your problem is Windows based, it should fix it.

You should do a backup before, just in case that something bad happens.

Good luck!


----------



## Sorii (Aug 28, 2013)

And u fixed it? I got the same error after i updated my Windows :/ and i cant install the hotfix either.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorii said:


> And u fixed it? I got the same error after i updated my Windows :/ and i cant install the hotfix either.



i haven't fixed it yet, and all ppl i almost talk to blame my BSOD on my memory which has been stable in 2 systems already with no problems...

what i did so far was renaming wfplwf.sys to wfplwf.old in C:\Windows\System32\drivers so Windows 7 could make a new one, and i used sfc /scannow in cmd a couple of times...

bcs i got BSOD yesterday so i made the changes above hopefully that will help me, bcs i don't wanna reinstall, my Windows 7.


----------



## Sorii (Aug 28, 2013)

I only got that error after the last windows updates and thats curios. And u think the changes can help maybe? I got in mind that i can deinstall the last windows updates.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 28, 2013)

Sorii said:


> I only got that error after the last windows updates and thats curios. And u think the changes can help maybe? I got in mind that i can deinstall the last windows updates.



well a corrupted file of any sort will stay incorrect to the system and will cause some crash eventually, so i will cross my fingers and hope this works for me...


----------



## Sorii (Aug 28, 2013)

It is definitly not my RAM, i did the test for 8 hours now in 2 systems - No errors detected.

I want to install the freaking hotfix.. why is this shit not working.


----------



## 95Viper (Aug 28, 2013)

Some things for thought.

First run a good virus scan.
Next, if you are ocing anything... return to normal and test
Run a chkdsk on you drives.
Try un-installing and cleaning out you video drivers; and reinstalling.
Also, try checking and updating your Direct3D.


Bug Check 0x3B: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION



> This error has been linked to excessive paged pool usage and may occur due to user-mode graphics drivers crossing over and passing bad data to the kernel code.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 28, 2013)

95Viper said:


> Some things for thought.
> 
> First run a good virus scan.
> Next, if you are ocing anything... return to normal and test
> ...



i use KIS2013 and i have also ran http://www.malwarebytes.org/products/chameleon/ and nuth unusual to find.


----------



## Sorii (Aug 28, 2013)

Me 2 no problems found. It seems that i only get this problem when i play Borderlands 2 but i dont know why. I was on my vacation for 2 Months and the Computer was off, before i left i played Borderlands 2 without any problems and that is in my eyes a little bit strange.


----------



## Sorii (Aug 29, 2013)

And Puma? How is it going with ur rename thing?

Regards.


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorii said:


> And Puma? How is it going with ur rename thing?
> 
> Regards.



now it's CompositeBus.sys that fails instead, but i installed the newest Intel Chipset and Intel Ethernet Driver. installing the chipset driver through cmd using this command: infinst_autol.exe -OVERALL


----------



## Sorii (Aug 29, 2013)

Keep it up. Yesterday i got BSOD Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 29, 2013)

that ain't memory error, i had a computer from a company i fixed at work, i turned it back a little over a week since it first a came with "Page_fault_in_nonpaged_area" and i got told from another dude at work it was memory fault and i said from the beginning that it wasn't, and i was right, it didn't fail prime95, memtest and any other test i ran, bcs it booted perfectly in safe mode ^^


----------



## Sorii (Aug 30, 2013)

Hey Puma maybe u can help me out. Now im getting Blue Screens when i play Borderlands 2 WITHOUT any message, just with a few numbers.

"PC was shutting down to prevent any damage"

;/


----------



## puma99dk| (Aug 30, 2013)

Sorii said:


> Hey Puma maybe u can help me out. Now im getting Blue Screens when i play Borderlands 2 WITHOUT any message, just with a few numbers.
> 
> "PC was shutting down to prevent any damage"
> 
> ;/



what does ur BSOD report say? nuth or same as the topic?


----------

